# Mystery Old Lighting Item - what is it?



## jeffo (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, 

My wife and a friend recently found this item while excavating a basement site. The marking on the side of the glass is the Hazel Atlas Glass "HA" logo. The strip between the two glass jars/bulbs is copper. The glass is pretty much opaque but when held up to a light box it doesn't appear that there's anything inside the glass (e.g., filaments or anything). Can anyone help identify this item? Thanks for any assistance....


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hazel Atlas made jars for so many things in the depression era, but I don't think that one has anything to do with lighting. It may be a piece of laboratory equipment.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Post your question at www.antiquesockets.com If it has anything to do with lighting, they'll know.


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

Float for a sump pump---maybe


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Could it be part of a high voltage fuse ?
Like the ones used up on power poles.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

If I caught my friend excavating my wife's "basement", that would be the thing I bludgeoned them to death with:laughing:


----------



## tufts46argled (Dec 23, 2007)

My first thought was some type of mercury switch!


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Looks like a 1930s dual butt plug.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Looks like a 1930s dual butt plug.


Doubtful, but I'm no authority. We'll have to ask someone who was alive back then. 

Joe Tedesco, can you confirm or deny if this is a dual butt plug?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Doubtful, but I'm no authority. We'll have to ask someone who was alive back then.
> 
> Joe Tedesco, can you confirm or deny if this is a dual butt plug?



Damn near choked on my coffee ... :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Doubtful, but I'm no authority. We'll have to ask someone who was alive back then.
> 
> Joe Tedesco, can you confirm or deny if this is a dual butt plug?


Good one....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Looks like a 1930s dual butt plug.


I wasn't going to be the one to say that,,, But,, it looks like what a Dr used back then to treat female histeria.


----------

